# Other Animals > Other Pets >  ASAP leopard gecko help ASAP

## Kickinwing

First of all, yes, I know this is a frog forum  :Frog Smile:  
I tried to join some gecko forums, but they won't let me post new threads for some reason...

Anyway, not that long ago I was given a leopard gecko with "everything" included...And as you can probably guess, everything was NOT included. (my fault for not checking) 
Iv got a cheap temporary set up right now, and it's very hard to keep a good hot and cool side, so I do a lot of temperature checks. I went to check the temp this morning and I DROPPED MY TEMP GUN!!!! Completely broke the thing... :Frown: 

So after that, I took the only money I had left and went to but a new one. But the only one at wal-mart was just barley out of my price range...Then, to top it off, there were no digital ones to be found either...I asked a worker to help me find one, but he clearly wasn't the brightest crayon in the box...
Oh, and Ace Hardware is closed on sunday, that doesn't help either...

So yeah, i'm stuck here with NO thermometer and it's driving me INSANE...What if it's too hot? what should I do?!? 
I feel so bad for not being able to get what I needed...But there wasn't anything I could do...I just didn't have enough money...
I have one of those glass thermometers, but I assume it's completely useless when it comes to the leo tank? I'm so desperate to just know if my little leo will cook overnight or not... 

So any advice on what I could do? Like I said, I want to make sure he doesn't get too hot...

----------


## Amy

Just get some of those cheapy $1-2 thermometers and set it around in the tank to get an idea of what the temps are.

----------


## Kickinwing

So my little glass thermometer will help me get an idea? 
Do I  just lay it down on the paper towel substrate and assume it's a couple degrees higher? 

I can't thank you enough for the quick response, I always tend to worry....especially if I might be cooking a live animal haha

----------


## Ryan

Like Amy suggested, a cheap thermometer can be used temporally to get an idea of what the temperature is. Be sure to realize that the "clock like" thermometers aren't 100|% accurate but give you a good idea of what the temperature is.

----------


## Lija

Glass thermometers are the best and more accurate ones  :Smile:  floating kind for fish tanks. 

do you know how to set up the guy and all?

----------


## Amy

> Glass thermometers are the best and more accurate ones  floating kind for fish tanks. 
> 
> do you know how to set up the guy and all?


Agreed, I've transitioned to those in all of my tanks a week or two ago.  I got one for my betta tank and liked the simplicity and accuracy of it so I bought them for my frog tanks.

----------


## Kickinwing

Thanks for all the help. It was definitely too hot. 
I think iv got it around the right temperature for now. I'm still keeping an eye on it. 

I do have him all set up...It's a pretty temporary set up though (ten gallon). And i'm still waiting on some things to come in the mail. 

He/she came out to see what I was doing.


Does anybody here actually have a leo? 
I ask because this guy's being a picky eater. He just ignores crickets. Iv been trying Nightcrawlers, but he wont take them. He even puts his mouth up on them, but then he just walks away and licks his lips....

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Amy

Awww he's such a cutey!!  I have no experience and haven't done any research on geckos  :Frown:  Sorry.  I am in love with them though!!

----------


## Strider18

Try mealworms, one of the best leopard gecko breeders feeds his exclusively mealworms. He is sababek on youtube if I remember correctly.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Kickinwing

Alright, sounds good. 
But I don't think I can get mealworms til tuesday. 

I'm gonna try and stay up late so I can catch him when he's most active....Then maybe he'll take the worms.  
He's a pretty small baby, no idea how old though. Hopefully he'll do alright without food for a little while longer.

----------


## Strider18

You should watch his vids they are super helpful.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Kickinwing

Well, I got him to eat a mealworm today.
Then I looked a little bit ago and he had puked it up. I guess the worms are too big?

Anyway, anybody know where can I get Dubia Roachs with overnight shipping?
Everywhere iv checked only does 3-6 day shipping.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

I have 4 leos. They all eat mealies, supers and the picky one some crickets. I doubt even a dubia roach nymph will be smaller than a mealworm. Try lateralis roaches if theyre legal there

----------


## Kickinwing

I was just hoping the Dubia Roach's could be digested easier, so maybe he won't puke it up. 
I don't know, it's day 5, and still nothing. I know baby's should be eating everyday, so 5 days with nothing can't be that good. 

Iv read that they can't resist a waxworm. So maybe if I dip a tiny piece of nightcrawler in waxworm guts, he'll smell it and eat.

----------


## Kickinwing

Well, I don't think Skinny Pete is going to make it...

He barley eats, and when he does, it's regurgitated by morning. My temperatures are all fine, and his food isn't too big or anything. 
Iv been told it could be parasites, but the nearest "vet" is like 2 hours away. My car just won't make it...
And even if I could, he won't poop. So I wouldn't have any sample to bring or anything...

 


Any advice would be great. I'm pretty much lost on what to do now.

----------


## Amy

I'm sorry  :Frown:  If I knew anything about leopard geckos, I'd be happy to help. .. but I don't.  Unfortunate,  he's so cute.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Some geckos go off feed this season. Try soaking him in warm water with a little sugar or honey in it or better yet soak him in unflavored pedialyte for about 20-30 minutes a day. This should induce him to poop but at the same time keep him hydrated for the meanwhile. Is there a way for you to get silkworms or waxworms just to fat him up? If not, try getting any available feeder worm, squish its body juices out so it oozes then touch it to his mouth so he can lick it

----------


## Kickinwing

I really don't want to jinx myself, but it looks like Skinny Pete may have recovered from his little problem. I think rubbing waxworm juice on his nose may have encouraged him to eat, even if he hated it. 

Lately he's been eating like a champ. In fact, he just got done eating like 8 mealworms. I might even have to worry about him *over* eating.
So hopefully he won't be living up to his name much longer. 

Anyway, thanks for all the help.

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Does the leo have a heat pad?  They need a heat pad and a hide.  Lights aren't really a necessity.  I use Reptisun 5.0 only because I put live plants in all my terrariums.  Great advice above.  They tend to eat less during the cold season.  Make sure the leo gets misted or soaked.  When the leo sheds, make sure the shed comes off of each little toe.  Otherwise, the shed can get stuck and cut off circulation.  Then the leo will lose the toe.  Once you see the shed, check the toes.  If any shed remains on the toe, you can use a little warm water to soak the toe and foot in the palm of your hand.  After a few seconds, it should easily rub right off if you rub your finger down the toe.  Glad Skinny Pete is recovering.

----------


## Kickinwing

He definitely has a heat pad. The only light I use is a small desk lamp pointed upward, with a dimmer to dim the light as the day goes on. 
Also, he has one hot hide, one cool hide, and one humid hide. He uses his humid hide enough that I don't think soaking will be necessary. He's shed twice without any problems. I do check his toes after, and they seem alright. 

Thanks for the extra advice! He's been pretty active lately, so I might start opening up the cage to "pet" him on the back when he's out and about. 
That way, he can get use to the idea of me being around and handling him in the future.

----------


## Amy

Aww I'm glad he pulled through!

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Aww congrats! Glad that the waxworm body juice worked out  :Big Grin:

----------

